# Which herbs and spices?



## Argamemnon (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like to have a small list of common herbs and spices for different foods. What are the most common herbs and spices for;

-vegetables:

-red meat:

-fish:

-stews, soups and sauces:

like this for example, anyone willing to help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bankai (Dec 27, 2008)

my attempt :

vegetables - depends which vegies :S - mint ( mint peas are good )
red-meat - rosemary, thyme, lots of pepper ( pepper steak mmm )
fish - rosemary
soups - coriander


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 27, 2008)

for stews I like to throw in some thyme and a bay leaf


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 27, 2008)

I assume we are going to see lots of different answers...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, this is going to be a very difficult answer for folks to comply with because, like most cooking, herb/spice use is very much due to personal taste preferences.  For instance, I LOVE cilantro (the herb) & coriander (the seed of cilantro), yet many folks hate it with a passion.  Plus, I do a LOT of ethnic cooking, which opens up an entirely different can of worms herb/spice wise.  Basically:

I like marjoram with green beans & carrots; thyme, basil, &/or oregano with tomatoes/tomato dishes, roasted root vegetables, & green salads;  fresh flat Italian parsley (the curly variety is worthless except for garnishing in my opinion) on/in nearly everything.

I don't cook red meat except for myself occasionally, & when I do I pretty much just use lots of garlic or curry spices depending on what I'm making.

For most poultry dishes I tend to use thyme, rosemary, & tarragon more than anything else, unless it's a tomato-based stew.

For fish - the sky is pretty much the limit (although I rarely, if ever, use rosemary with fish - see what I mean about personal taste?).

There is absolutely no way whatsoever to give you anything "basic" for "soups, stews, & sauces", because what one uses totally depends on the ingredients of the soup, stew, & sauce.  For instance, a classic Bearnaise sauce has wonderful tarragon in it - terrific on steak, salmon, over asparagus, etc.  A rustic chicken/artichoke stew most likely will have rosemary in it; a chicken cacciatore will likely have oregano & thyme.  These particular herbs meld well with particular recipes.  There really isn't any cut & dry "list". 

If I were you, I'd simply start experimenting cold turkey & figure out what you like & with what.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2008)

This should help: Use our spice primer to learn what spices go with which foods, and how to experiment. btw, they say spices, but the items listed are a mix of herbs and spices. Herbs are the leaves of plants; spices are seeds, berries, bark, roots, etc.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I understand that I should experiment myself, which I'm doing.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 28, 2008)

There is a great book which a few people on here praise as much I do.

Culinary artistry.

I dont know the author off hand but a quick search on BN.com should yeild it


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 28, 2008)

Scroll down to seasonings for ideas
kitchen charts


----------



## Donnelly (Dec 28, 2008)

I like to use the fresh stuff I can grow at home.  I'm not a gardener but I do have Rosemary, basil, thyme....  I've even been known to use some apple wood cut from the trees in my back yard.  I know it's not a spice or herb but it adds flavor when I BBQ.


----------



## Leolady (Dec 28, 2008)

I attached this particle board vintage spice chart on my refrigerator with lots of magnetic strips to remind me what spices blend with what foods.


----------

